# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  UB Extended first brand new release 1.0.0

## mohamed73

*Dear Customers,* 
After a lot of work we are ready with a new product. 
It is *UB Extended*.
What is it for?
We have released a *new hardware UB Pinfinder* and a *new software UB Extended*. It is not UB2, but we can understand as UB 1,5   *Following modules are inside:*  *Chinese Phones**Huawei modems**Laptop Codes**Samsung Smart Phones**ZTE Modems**ZTE Phones**Alcatel unlock**Samsung* 
This brand new release could be download from UB Support area.
For running the software you need to have 
1: UB Box 
2: and for communication with the phones UB Pinfinder Box. 
This is a paid update/activation, but it is enough cheap.  
Further updates and informations are coming in these days.  *Best regards: UB Team*

----------

